# Ark 2



## edott (Apr 27, 2006)

does anyone remember the TV show from the 1970s Ark 2 it came on saturday mornings here in the states, it was a bunch of people traveling around in a high tech RV through the country side after a world wide enviromental disaster. they generally figured out a way in each episode to use thier jet pack which is why i liked it,Hey i was 7 and liked jet packs.


----------

